# Sygate Firewall Ping setting?



## molngab (Apr 18, 2007)

Hello!

I use Sygate Personal Firewall Pro.
I tested the security level of Sygate with an online firewall tester.
And Sygate failed the test: REPLIED to Ping (ICMP Echo) requests. How can I finally disabled the ping answer?

Thanks!


----------

